# Open ended semi-non-vague Question for ALL!!!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's a cool looking green fish that is between 6 and 12 inches that is non aggressive and reef safe?:chair:

Also, what's the meaning of life?:fun:


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

the answer to the meaning of life is 42... 

sadly i cant help you with your other question


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Meaning of life-- the color twelve.

Cool green fish-- _Male_ Birdmouth Wrasse. _Gomphosus varius_ ( I think they changed the name recently, but you can still find it under this name )


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Green*

I was thinking of green as more along the lines of the Green Moray (the color, not the fish). Any remaining suggestions? 

The meaning of life is to destroy life itself, and that's why humans are the dominant species


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

that is true funland about the meaning of life what you said but you know how on google if you type in 2+2= and the google calculator will show up at the top of the page well type into google "the meaning of life =" and it will pop up with 42 with the google calculator and google doesnt lie lol. i always thought that was really funny and thats a great movie.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, if you liked the movie, you'll LOVE the book. The movie left out half the story, including a lot of the best parts. Heck, the movie even butchered the babelfish story.

Thalassoma lunare is another mostly green fish which meets the desired parameters.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, if you liked the movie, you'll LOVE the book. The movie left out half the story, including a lot of the best parts. Heck, the movie even butchered the babelfish story.
> 
> Thalassoma lunare is another mostly green fish which meets the desired parameters.


yeah i wanted to read the book but i dont seem to even have time for the books i already own. i mostly like ready non-fiction or books about science stuff i like watching fiction movies because it takes a lot less time then reading lol. i just typed that into google and i think they took it off because it didn't pop up.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Books*

Well, if were off topic here, what color is this:

*Orange*



Post replies, and if you do come up with a bright green fish, do tell!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Also*

Does anyone know what fish it is in the background of this video? 

http://www.monkeysee.com/play/10713-saltwater-aquarium-lighting

It's the wrassey looking green one (Torpedo Wrasse/Pseudocoris heteroptera). Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How do you delete a post?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A green orange?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tousché! (extra letters)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Tousché! (extra letters)


oh dang emc7 got you on that one lol! its easy to trick people when u make them read it quick but on here you get time to study it. i did always enjoy doing those when you try to read a page of them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The wrasse in the video is a lunare wrasse. Reef safe, not peaceful fish safe nor invertebrate safe.
Exquisite wrasse from Fiji are mainly green. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1378+318&pcatid=318


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

F F, that's what it is for sure, but if it eats shrimps and crabs, I'll try to find something else. I'm leaning toward the Emerald Wrasse










It would get along with a Long-Nosed Hawk fish, right?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, it should get along with hawks.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Corwin said:


> the answer to the meaning of life is 42...
> 
> sadly i cant help you with your other question


True that, even Google agrees with us - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e+universe,+and+everything&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cam said:


> True that, even Google agrees with us - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...e+universe,+and+everything&btnG=Google+Search


THATS IT its not just the answer of life you have to type in the answer of life, the universe, and everything and then it gives you the answer 42 thank you for that


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's just awesome...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Even funnier are those map/routing programs that tell you how to get from where you are to where you want to go. Pick a place across the atlantic as your destination, and watch what happens! Hilarious.

If someone doesn't beat me to it in a few days, I'll tell you.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You mean a GPS?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, or a google maps king of thing. Actually, I think google maps is the funniest one.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's a good thing that I'm Super Man! I can't Kayak! That's just brilliant.


----------

